
Uber Interviews Heavyweights for a Key Job: Handling Its CEO - qwert-e
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-interviews-heavyweights-for-a-crucial-job-handling-travis-kalanick-1493304051
======
qwert-e
Archive.is link: [http://archive.is/KD1Yy](http://archive.is/KD1Yy)

